# HOWTO - Horário de Verão no gentoo

## natalizi

Segue um tutorial para atualizar o relógio do sistema para o horário de verão.

Utilizo o ntp-client para atualizar o relógio no boot, mas após o início do Horário de Verão no dia 14 de outubro a hora ficou desatualizada.

Achei esta dica em:

http://www.guiadohardware.net/comunidade/configurar-gnu/788260/#post3281192

1. verifique se tem instalado o pacote: sys-libs/timezone-data

2. Edite um arquivo de texto com a extensão .zic, contendo as linhas a seguir, de acordo com o seu fuso horário. Faça as adaptações que julgar necessárias, trocando nomes ou fusos:

```
Rule Brazil 2007 only - Oct 14 00:00 1 S

Rule Brazil 2008 only - Feb 17 00:00 0 -

Zone Brazil/Brasilia -3:00 Brazil BR%sT
```

As 2 primeiras linhas, que começam com "Rule", definem a mudança de hora no início e no fim do horário de verão.

Também deve haver pelo menos uma linha começando com "Zone", que irá definir um fuso horário em /usr/share/zoneinfo.

No meu caso criei o fuso Brazil/Brasilia.

Qualquer dúvida, "man zic".

3. Grave este arquivo em algum local que possa ser aproveitado no próximo ano, com a extensão .zic - p.ex: horario_verao.zic.

4. Execute o comando 

```
# zic nome_do_arquivo.zic
```

5. Teste se a compilação funcionou com o comando zdump. No meu caso, a resposta ficou como abaixo. Observe que após a linha que lista o dia 13 /10, às 23:59:59, aparece o dia 14/10, 01:00:00, mostrando que a entrada no horário de verão irá ocorrer corretamente. Analogamente, a saída irá ocorrer em 16/02/2008.

```
# zdump -v Brazil/Brasilia | grep 200[78]

Brazil/Brasilia  Sun Oct 14 02:59:59 2007 UTC = Sat Oct 13 23:59:59 2007 BRT isdst=0

Brazil/Brasilia  Sun Oct 14 03:00:00 2007 UTC = Sun Oct 14 01:00:00 2007 BRST isdst=1

Brazil/Brasilia  Sun Feb 17 01:59:59 2008 UTC = Sat Feb 16 23:59:59 2008 BRST isdst=1

Brazil/Brasilia  Sun Feb 17 02:00:00 2008 UTC = Sat Feb 16 23:00:00 2008 BRT isdst=0
```

6. Edite o arquivo /etc/conf.d/clock e altere a linha TIMEZONE= para o seu fuso horário. No meu caso:

```
TIMEZONE="Brazil/Brasilia"
```

7. Reinicie o serviço clock:

```
/etc/init.d/clock restart
```

8. Depois é só atulizar a data pelo ntpd. Ou, no meu caso, como tenho apenas o ntp-client configurado rodei o comando:

```
/etc/init.d/ntp-client restart
```

Uma curiosidade: o relógio na barra do KDE não alterou automaticamente. Tive que clicar em "configurar relógio" e aí, mesmo sem alterar nada, a hora atualizou.

----------

## shotcult

cara tu e foda mesmo, tava atras desta dica uma que fiz aqui não estava dando certo,esta foi beleza, valeu.....

----------

## hmbr

Mais simples seguir por aqui

http://leonardof.org/2007/09/30/horario-de-verao-para-brasil-egito-gaza-ira-e-venezuela/pt/

Vejam como no gentoo não é necessária tanta pirotecnia   :Very Happy: 

----------

## gricwb

Valew natalizi!! Já estava ficando nervoso com esse negócio de horario no gentoo!!

----------

## hmbr

Resumo rápido

```

vim etc/conf.d/clock

CLOCK="UTC"

TIMEZONE="America/Sao_Paulo" # pode ser outro timezone

:wq

emerge --sync

echo =sys-libs/timezone-data-2007h ~x86 >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

emerge --update timezone-data
```

mod edit: arrumei o pakage.keywords e o sys-libs, pilla 

Dai basta arrumar o horário e pronto, horário de verão ajustado  :Very Happy: 

----------

## hmbr

Valeu Pilla

coloquei a dica no wiki em portugues http://pt-br.gentoo-wiki.com/Hor%C3%A1rio_de_Ver%C3%A3o

[]'s

----------

## nafre

Meus parabens pelas dicas...

De grande valia.

----------

